# BBCSO - Do you experience this problem and know a way around it?



## scoringdreams (May 16, 2020)

Hi folks,

I finally bought BBCSO after much tempting over the past few months, and I now own all symphonic, studio, and BBC orchestras from Spitfire Audio for better or worse - hello analysis paralysis.

I was playing around with BBCSO and one issue that stood out (annoyingly) for me was that when I play a 3-note chord for instance (C4 / E4 / G4) and I proceed to play another chord (E4 / G4 / C3), E4 and G4 do not automatically release and re-trigger, but rather continue playing like a never-ending synth patch; with only the C note changing because it is a different note. I have tried with pedal, without pedal, and looked around the settings within the player but am not too sure how to resolve this.

I am certain that it isn't my playing skill as I always do this with Spitfire Chamber and Symphonic strings and they release and re-trigger whenever I switch between the chords.

Hope to get some help here...


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 16, 2020)

Sounds annoying, yet is new to me. Were the samples fully loaded into the sampler? It causes issues when they aren't..


----------



## scoringdreams (May 16, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Sounds annoying, yet is new to me. Were the samples fully loaded into the sampler? It causes issues when they aren't..



I just opened the patches up to compare and it doesn't seem to be the case. The patch was fully loaded.

I also fiddled around with release but that didn't seem to help. Weird problem.


----------



## saboo (May 16, 2020)

I don't own BBCSO and I'm not sure if I understood your problem correctly, but maybe try shortening the notes a bit so that theres a gap between one chord and the next?


----------



## scoringdreams (May 16, 2020)

saboo said:


> I don't own BBCSO and I'm not sure if I understood your problem correctly, but maybe try shortening the notes a bit so that theres a gap between one chord and the next?



Thanks, I had tried to adjust note length as well, but it doesn't seem to be working out.

It seems to be more of a 'sticky key' issue where the samples do not re-trigger as swiftly as they should; or if it's an inherent design of BBCSO which isn't exactly playable for pianists like me...


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 16, 2020)

Which instruments you tried cause the problem? maybe I can recreate it


----------



## doughudson (May 16, 2020)

I had this yesterday with BBCSO - random, not as reproducible as what you are seeing - and I thought it was a bad midi cable to my keyboard. I'll follow this thread in case I hear anything...


----------



## Laptoprabbit (May 16, 2020)

scoringdreams said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I finally bought BBCSO after much tempting over the past few months, and I now own all symphonic, studio, and BBC orchestras from Spitfire Audio for better or worse - hello analysis paralysis.
> 
> ...


I feel like retriggering has been off since the latest update. Other people have also been complaining of similar stuff in the main BBCSO thread.


----------



## scoringdreams (May 16, 2020)

Laptoprabbit said:


> I feel like retriggering has been off since the latest update. Other people have also been complaining of similar stuff in the main BBCSO thread.



I see, if it's a known and unresolved problem, I guess I am going to be sticking with my Spitfire Symphonic Orchestral Template instead...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 18, 2020)

Going to follow this as well, since I got my BBCSO SSD two days ago


----------

